
Why We Should Be Excited About the Future of Work - jhaas12
https://medium.com/swlh/7-reasons-to-be-excited-about-the-future-of-work-e8c9fbb61e52#.balst2ytx
======
TwoNecklaces
Is there any chance that widespread adoption/disemmination of basic income
will take place prior to the rapid increase of automated jobs?

(Or, alternatively, that job skills will catch up with the change in demand?
Historically this seems like a reach so I almost left it out)

